# Am I Difficult To Type?



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

ISFP, INFJ or ENFP? These three options were suggested to me by an expert. Do any of them suit me, according to the description below? Thank you in advance for your opinions.
 

I’m female, 37 years old and very solitary. I stay away from relationships, friendships and people in general. I like having total freedom to do my own thing, away from society and social pressures. I made some money fixing up old houses and selling them, so I don’t have any pressure on me to get a real job. I’m not too dependent on money because I find ways to keep my expenses very low. I don’t like to be dependent on anyone or anything (within reason). 

I function in one of two modes: mission status and non-mission status. When I’m on non-mission status, I like to sit quietly and think about whatever happens to be on my mind. I always have something on my mind that I’m wondering about and working on, and whenever I have free time I come back to it and pick up where I left off. My natural state consists of processing whatever data comes my way, using it to check and refine my overall understanding of things, which is like a framework that I’m always building inside my own head. Just like the things I build in real life, I like my mental framework to be as solid as possible and highly functional. The information I pick up from the outside world serves either to confirm and reinforce my framework, or to reveal some area of weakness that needs adjusting. 

When I’m on mission status, I become totally focused on the task at hand with the sole purpose of completing it as quickly and efficiently as possible. I’m a genius when it comes to minimizing the number of steps required to complete a task, not to mention the amount of effort, energy, time and resources. This is because I’m essentially very lazy and I hate anything that feels like work, while at the same time I refuse to rely on anyone else to do my work for me. The quickest way out of something is through it, I always say; so whenever necessity rears its ugly head, I’m always confident in my ability to tackle it head-on. It doesn’t matter how hard it is, or how unpleasant-- if it has to be done, I will do it. I don’t even worry about how I will do it; I just know that when the time comes, I’ll think of something. 

I live entirely in the present moment. All the stresses and difficulties I’ve had to deal with in the past are nothing to me; they simply fade away, and I know that any unpleasantness I have to deal with today will fade away too. As for the future, well I assume that problems will continue to come and go, as they always have. I just deal with them as they come up. Similarly, when good things come my way I make the most of them. I never go looking for fun but if it finds me, you can bet I will enjoy the hell out of it while it lasts. 

My interest in other people is limited to the anonymous world of the internet, and it’s sporadic at that. On the one hand, I enjoy spontaneous intellectual rapport whenever I happen to find it. When I interact with people, the hope of randomly discovering such a rapport is never far from my mind. And secondly, I regard other people as sources of data. I rely heavily on real life experience as the basis of my understanding of things, and I don’t consider my own experience to be sufficient in this regard. That’s why I love talking to people who are open and honest about their life story... I’m a glutton for all that raw data! Within reason of course. 

I do recognize that interacting with people in the real world would multiply my opportunities for experience considerably. However, I’m not convinced that the benefits would justify the amount of effort I’d have to put in, or the freedom I’d have to sacrifice. Maybe that will change one day, I don’t know.

I never do anything or change anything about myself based on outside influence. What other people consider important is their business, not mine. I only make changes if my overall understanding of things leads me to the logical conclusion that I should do so. 

My house is highly functional and not decorated at all. I never buy new clothes. I really need a new pair of shoes but I couldn’t be bothered to go buy one. I don’t own a car, a television, an alarm clock, a bra, or anything else that I would consider to be restrictive, stressful or annoying. 

I’ve had to do a lot of man’s work in my life. I’m quite handy with a chainsaw, and other basic tools, though I don’t have any specialized skills. I learn by doing, whenever the need or the interest arises. My interests are varied and always shifting. I don't seek proficiency beyond what is useful to me at any given time.

I hope this will suffice as an introduction. I'll gladly elaborate further, as I'm very keen to identify my type. I like participating on this forum but it's hard to do so without knowing which box I belong in.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you considered any of the thinking preferred personalities? 

I'd say that you might be a Ti user. Try considering:

INTP
ISTP
ISFJ
INFJ

Why do you choose to be a lone ranger? You say you might be an ENFP. How come?


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> You say you might be an ENFP. How come?


I don't see how I could be an ENFP. It was one of the types suggested to me, and rather than reject it outright I'd like to get an objective view. 



HandiAce said:


> I'd say that you might be a Ti user.


Interesting. Can anyone second that?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

rousse said:


> I don't see how I could be an ENFP. It was one of the types suggested to me, and rather than reject it outright I'd like to get an objective view.
> 
> Interesting. Can anyone second that?


I definitely see a lot of Ti!

I can't really relate to you in anyway...you definitely do not seem ENFP hehe


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

you don't sound like an ISFP but more of an INFJ.

might want to check the INFJ profile and read it through.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I can't really relate to you in any way...you definitely do not seem ENFP hehe


LOL, I didn't think so either...


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

haag261390 said:


> might want to check the INFJ profile and read it through.


Oh, I'm very familiar with the INFJ profile.  Ever since I was diagnosed as one, I've been trying to see the connection. But no luck so far. I'm hoping to get some views from the INFJs themselves, that would be great.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I re-posted my thread in the INFJ section and was fortunate to receive some replies.

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/19397-am-i-infj.html

The consensus so far is that I'm not INFJ. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

I would, hesitantly, say that you're an IxTP. You seem to be somewhat like me, although not completely like, admittedly. Meh. I don't really know. Perhaps you should, if you haven't, look into INTP vs. ISTP. To me, you don't sound like an INFJ or INTJ, based on my experiences with those types. However, these are just my two cents, and beyond these I can't tell. 

Can I ask, though, in what sort of ideas/thoughts/hobbies you're interested, if I might?


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Mh..... concerning INFJ...I do not see that in you....you seem to be really different from me, or I from you .... I could never live in the moment completely, and I could never live without connecting to people in real life, even though I can express my innermost thoughts better through writing....I don't know, this does not have to have anything to do with INFJ-ness, but I cannot see you as an INFJ, whereas I'd also agree there seems (!) to be a lot of Ti-use, at least as far as I understand Ti....... I also cannot see you as INTJ, in comparison to all my INTJ friends.....


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

nim said:


> I would, hesitantly, say that you're an IxTP. You seem to be somewhat like me, although not completely like, admittedly. Meh. I don't really know. Perhaps you should, if you haven't, look into INTP vs. ISTP. To me, you don't sound like an INFJ or INTJ, based on my experiences with those types. However, these are just my two cents, and beyond these I can't tell.
> 
> Can I ask, though, in what sort of ideas/thoughts/hobbies you're interested, if I might?


Thanks Nim. I agree with you. My ideas/thoughts/hobbies are much fewer than the average INTP. I don't read books hardly at all, unless there's something specific I want to learn about. My ideas are composites of things I've picked up along the way. I take a bit from here and a bit from there, and piece together what makes the most sense to me. For instance, I've found that astrology on its own is very limited in usefulness, but when I combine it with MBTI and other systems there are all sorts of useful things that come to light. I also combine various divination methods, for various purposes. I like to devise "shortcut" methods for creating order out of chaos, or for making life simpler and easier to understand. 

Much of my time is spent fixing things, building things and demolishing things on my property. For instance, I have an old barn that needs to come down and I'm working on that now. It's a huge pain in the ass, but I'll be glad when it's done. Besides the handyman type stuff, and daily chores, a lot of my time goes on family issues, like helping my mother deal with her evil dysfunctional family. You know, all that drama and crap that you get whenever people are involved. And I've also had a lot of legal stuff to deal with over the years, for some reason. So anyway, whatever free time I have left, I mostly like to sit quietly, type on the computer like I'm doing now, and generally think about whatever crosses my mind that day. I also spend a lot of time laughing with my sister about silly things. If I really need to kill some time (which is rare) I like to watch Shakespeare or anything else with classical actors in it. 

I've had many interests, but they're more like phases that I go through. They may be intense for a while but they don't last long. Lots of artsy crafty things, sometimes inventive, sometimes experimental. You know... stuff...


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Halfjillhalfjack said:


> Mh..... concerning INFJ...I do not see that in you....you seem to be really different from me, or I from you .... I could never live in the moment completely, and I could never live without connecting to people in real life, even though I can express my innermost thoughts better through writing....I don't know, this does not have to have anything to do with INFJ-ness, but I cannot see you as an INFJ, whereas I'd also agree there seems (!) to be a lot of Ti-use, at least as far as I understand Ti....... I also cannot see you as INTJ, in comparison to all my INTJ friends.....


Thanks HalfJ. I agree with you, I can't see myself as an INFJ. As I said on the INFJ forum, my sister is INFJ and we're total opposites. We get along very well, but we're opposites nevertheless. Needless to say, I was very confused when I was told that I was INFJ. I'm very grateful for your impressions as they confirm my doubts.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

rousse, I've read the ISFP description and I'd say you come across as an ISFP - you seem very mellow and kind and as you said you live in the moment...and I can just imagine you as the type of person who lives happily and quietly but you would always be willing to be the good samaritan if someone was in need.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm leaning ISTP myself.

- You don't recharge through social interaction (I).
- You live completely in the present (SP).
- You analyze data and think in terms of usefulness (T).


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

lantern said:


> rousse, I've read the ISFP description and I'd say you come across as an ISFP - you seem very mellow and kind and as you said you live in the moment...and I can just imagine you as the type of person who lives happily and quietly but you would always be willing to be the good samaritan if someone was in need.


Hi Lantern! I've been reading your recent adventures in typing and mistyping...  It seems we're in the same boat, doesn't it. Although, I'm still pretty confident about my original choice of ISTP. I haven't seen any really convincing alternatives yet. I remain open to the possibilities however.

I did give serious consideration to ISFP, at one point. I rejected it though. The descriptions of ISFP really don't do anything for me. You say I seem mellow and kind... what a great compliment, thanks! But does that necessarily mean I'm an F and not a T... I don't know, I think I need something more concrete. I've read lots of threads where people say that T-types can be just as kind-hearted as F-types. 

Also, I try to show good manners and all that... it's common courtesy. If I spoke to people the way I talk in real life, well let's just say I wouldn't be doing myself any favors, hehe.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I've gone round 3 forums...ENFJ ESFJ and INFJ...trying to figure myself out!
I think being mellow and kind - of course T's can be - I don't think it's really anything to do with T/F though!

Yeah I show good manners too, but times I just want to be direct if needed!


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

lantern said:


> Yeah I show good manners too, but times I just want to be direct if needed!


Hehe, yeah I'd have to say the only time I really enjoy being around other people (in real life) is when I'm comfortable enough to say whatever I want, without censorship. If I can swear and curse, and be as blunt and direct as I want, I'm happy. But I'm not an uneducated brute, that's the problem. I need to meet people who are educated but also incredibly badass. That's my idea of heaven (it's rare though).


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

oh yeah me too! once I get past that small talk friendly stage I like to go straight in and talk about more in-depth things...not sure about the cursing but yeah I do it...and with good timing it's pretty funny :crazy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You seem pretty ISXP anyway. I don't really relate fully, to the descriptions of ISFP either. Some days I appear ESFP, and others ISTP. I have been told that I may be waiting for my functions to come more clear with age.


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

rousse said:


> Hi Lantern! I've been reading your recent adventures in typing and mistyping...  It seems we're in the same boat, doesn't it. Although, I'm still pretty confident about my original choice of ISTP. I haven't seen any really convincing alternatives yet. I remain open to the possibilities however.
> 
> I did give serious consideration to ISFP, at one point. I rejected it though. The descriptions of ISFP really don't do anything for me. You say I seem mellow and kind... what a great compliment, thanks! But does that necessarily mean I'm an F and not a T... I don't know, I think I need something more concrete. I've read lots of threads where people say that T-types can be just as kind-hearted as F-types.
> 
> Also, I try to show good manners and all that... it's common courtesy. If I spoke to people the way I talk in real life, well let's just say I wouldn't be doing myself any favors, hehe.


Yeah, I totally agree with this, all the ISTPs I know are gentle and considerate, it's just that they don't tend to determine their decisions from emotional influence (for example, I find ISFPs like other strong Fis get more easily emotionally pressured by other's emotional needs).


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

sound like ISTP to me. You mentioned in your thread on the ISTP forum that you were tired of being told you don't belong. I don't want to draw any conclusions from that thread, but whoever told you that was very narrow minded. True, there are not a lot of women out there like you, but that''s no reason to pass judgement on you. You are unique, and you sound like you are happy with your life, so why mess that up, don't let an online stranger screw your life up like that.

Also, don't let four little letters rule your life, you dont have an MBTI label that people see pinned on your back, it is only important that you are comfortable with the way you are doing things.

anywho...back to the original post, I think you are an ISTP with a close ratio of N/S, with just a slightly stronger S.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> sound like ISTP to me. You mentioned in your thread on the ISTP forum that you were tired of being told you don't belong.


Well it does suck when you finally meet a group of people you can relate to, and then someone says "get out" (or the equivalent). But it's not really about that. If I made a mistake in typing myself, then I really do want to know. I love the MBTI system and I want to learn about it. It seems to me that the first step is to identify my own type correctly. In the process of trying to do so, I've learned a lot and that's good. 

Whether or not I feel accepted or whatever, by other members of the type, is just data to me. High degree of acceptance = high likelihood that I have typed myself correctly. 

I have to bear in mind that just because I love ISTPs and can relate to them, it doesn't necessarily mean I am one. I'm just trying to remain objective here.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

rousse, I can completely understand what you mean as I've been through that too....'you can't be ESTJ because you care too much about people's feelings etc etc'

Remember that MBTI doesn't define us, it's a theory, it's likely that you're ISTP and you've basically matured and developed yourself in certain areas in your personality/cognitive functions to become a more well-rounded healthy ISTP :happy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I should imagine most people are difficult to type. Few people, if any, fit precisely into one of only 16 categories. Most change their personality depending on the circumstance - they act differently at a wedding than they would when 'hanging out' with friends.


----------

